

Ask HN: What do you think of HuffingtonPost.com? - solipsist

For one of the top websites on the Internet, you'd think I'd have been on its homepage more often. The truth is that I just visited the Huffington Post's homepage for the first time. As it's been in the news lately, I wanted to see what it was like.<p>And wow, the homepage design is hideous. On top of that, the content quality is terrible. So what do you all think of the design and content? Does anyone here ever regularly use the website?
======
paradox95
I have always thought that for the amount of success they have they could have
hired some decent engineers. Specifically front-end. It is one of the reasons
HuffPo isn't part of my regular news cycle. Many sites get 3-4 (sometimes
more) views from me every day. If HuffPo looked vaguely good they would as
well. Hopefully joining a tech company will bring with it some engineering
talent and that will be fixed.

------
arn
I find this an interesting topic.

So you guys thing Huffington Post was successful despite their home page
design? The big headline feature seemed like it was modeled after Drudge
Report... or maybe that's another style I was just unaware of.

No one thinks the design was somehow contributory?

------
keiferski
They definitely need a new design. I really like the "broadsheet" style of
their site, but it badly needs to be cleaned up.

------
dmazin
The content? Considering the HuffPo hires dangerous quacks left and right, the
content is a massive failure.

